# South American Green Beans



## mattyperu (Oct 27, 2017)

Hey everyone,

I'm Matthew, and am new here. I wanted to get an idea from you guys if you think my idea is worth exploring. I'm British, but have been living in Peru for the last 7 years, and have good access to co ops and various coffee farmers here.

I'll be returning to the UK within the next 12 months, and wanted to get an idea of the market for offering green beans for home roasters. Do you already have good access to beans? Would you be interested in buying high quality imported beans from Peru and other areas of South America, in both small and large quantities?

Anyway, I look forward to hearing your comments.


----------

